# Monroe Load Leveler Shocks



## Milhaus (Feb 11, 2007)

I pull my trailer most days, and the tail end of my truck sags. Not horribly, but enough that I notice. Without it, the truck sits at stock height as far as I can tell. The shocks look like they need to be replaced. I'm considering putting on monroe load-leveling shocks. Any one have any experience using them to compensate for tongue weight of the trailer? 
They say they will add carrying weight of 1100 lbs. I would imagine that translates to somewhere around 110 lbs of tongue weight.

thanks.

mark


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

1st you need to know if you're current trailer has the proper tongue weight. 10-12% for bumper pull. Second, if you know the weight of the trailer and the tongue weight do you need a weight distributing setup? If you are looking to increase your rear ride height in your truck I would not put the extra weight on the shock mounts. I'd put it on the springs and axles. Just replace your shocks with good quality shocks (Bilsteins)


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

How old is your truck? Your springs may just be tired out.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

If you depend on your shock mounts to carry extra load, you will definitely be let down at some point. If you have rear leaf springs, it's fairly inexpensive to get a leaf added. The last time I had it done, it was under $300 for both sides. If you have coils, either replace them or look into airbags to stiffen them up.:thumbsup:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Correct - shocks don't take up for a sagging rear. At least check with a spring shop first.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

You say it doesn't sag that much, but enough to notice. How much did it sag and what kind of tongue weight do you have on it.

You have to expect it to sag some or you would just have a solid axle bolted right to the frame with no suspension.

Also what kind of truck and model, 1/2, 3/4, 1 ton. Are you pulling and carrying more weight than your truck can handle, like with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I took them off my f150 (came with it) and it lowered the rear about 1" with no load on it. With a load on it (trailer) I didn't seam to notice a differance in squat.

Cole


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you want to keep ride height and keep you quality of ride then go with air bags. You can find air bags for $300 with mounts, compressor and controls will run yah another couple hundred bucks. I would stay away from the shock idea, good way to break off or wear out the shock mounts with extra load stress that they were not designed for.

Here is an air bag system for GM 2500HD http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=4440
Here is the compressor system http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5882
Cost less than $500 and only a couple hours to install.


----------

